# My belt sander is attacking me - help!



## apicius9 (Feb 19, 2013)

Well, never had any issues with my Jet combined belt and disc sander, but today it started electrocuting me. I get zapped whenever I touch the metal (while it is running) or even when I am sanding pieces with metal spacers the current runs trough it. I admit, it needs a good cleaning and I will do that first thing tomorrow. But does anybody know what else I should be looking for? I'm a bit of a dummie when it comes to anything electrical. Of course, I could bug Woodcraft, but I have dozens of pieces prepared for sanding over the next week, so the timing is really annoying. Thanks for any tip you may have,

Stefan


----------



## sachem allison (Feb 19, 2013)

good cleaning needed. unscrew the cowling where the cord goes in the back and see if any connections are loose. vacuum up any loose metal dust from the spacer grinding. Then check the connections to the switch, make sure everything is tight and not loose. sometimes, connections vibrate loose or screws come unwound and arcing occurs. check to make sure there are no cuts, cracks or burns in the wiring or cord. If that still doesn't help, take it outside, douse it with gasoline, set it on fire, unzip your pants and piss on it.


----------



## apicius9 (Feb 19, 2013)

LOL, I had that last thought many times before  I assume it's static building up, but I have not changed anything, sander is in the same spot, I am wearing the same work shoes etc. Just was wondering why that suddenly started and how to get rid of it. I just read that humidity and temperature may have something to do with it, but usually it should be humid enough out here (even though it has been very windy and a bit colder than normal, lately). Will definitely start with a thorough cleaning tomorrow.

Stefan


----------



## SlapChop (Feb 19, 2013)

You are getting current to the chassis somehow. I would imagine, as Son said, that you have metal either built up inside, or something has come loose. It should be pretty clear to tell where its happening there should be a small burn mark where the arcing inside is taking place. You could also just put on gloves to shield yourself in the interim, but be careful shorts can do big damage to equipment.


----------



## sachem allison (Feb 19, 2013)

apicius9 said:


> LOL, I had that last thought many times before  I assume it's static building up, but I have not changed anything, sander is in the same spot, I am wearing the same work shoes etc. Just was wondering why that suddenly started and how to get rid of it. I just read that humidity and temperature may have something to do with it, but usually it should be humid enough out here (even though it has been very windy and a bit colder than normal, lately). Will definitely start with a thorough cleaning tomorrow.
> 
> Stefan



Windy and colder. It's you building up a charge, you need to ground yourself first. they actually make a small personal grounding device for situations like this. I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## zitangy (Feb 19, 2013)

sachem allison said:


> Windy and colder. It's you building up a charge, you need to ground yourself first. they actually make a small personal grounding device for situations like this. I'll see if I can find it.



I wld be at a loss too...

1)source of electricity either internal ( arcing) or external ( static)

2) *Internal..* as mentioned.. possibly a loose connection or a build up that makes it possible to "jump" and heaven forbid... when it becomes permanent. This is more serious as it can kill?

3) External. I suppose rubber gloves or " finger condoms" wld help. 

4) either way, grounding it either on the man or the equipment.

Has to be resolved and might as well get it done asap.

Either way a test pen wld be handy in the endeavor to resolve teh issue

Just a thought on Son's suggestion... Assuming that you are peeing on the equipment with teh equipment running, wld electricity travel up to the person via the "water jet"

Good luck..
D


----------



## Don Nguyen (Feb 19, 2013)

zitangy said:


> 4) either way, grounding it either on the man or the equipment.



This is a very common one I've heard a lot about.

Hopefully it gets fixed soon! That could get pretty scary.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Feb 19, 2013)

Stefan's machines are rising up against him! 
Soon SkyNet will take over the world.
Sorry about all your bad luck lately, I hope all your tools start behaving reasonably.


----------



## JMJones (Feb 19, 2013)

Had this happen with a disc sander I made. It had to do with the brushes in the old motor needing to be replaced. It can be dangerous.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Feb 19, 2013)

It's a pretty simple fix - if it is electrocuting you - UNPLUG IT!! 
I was thinking more along the lines of that Russian Meteorite is bringing the machines to life ala Maximum Overdrive


----------



## rdpx (Feb 19, 2013)

sachem allison said:


> take it outside, douse it with gasoline, set it on fire, unzip your pants and piss on it.



This is generally good advice for any problems, especially if they are computer related.


----------



## daveb (Feb 20, 2013)

Stefan,

The Navy spent a lot of money training me on things electronic many years ago. I apologize if over simplifying - I wrote like I was tyring to explain it to my sister... 

Unplug machine.
Beg, Borrow or buy a cheap multimeter. 10 bucks will get you a new shiny one. I like analog for continuity checking. Digital ok.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00002N5EX/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Plug the two leads in and set to measure ohms or kohms. They may use the greek symbol for omega. 
Keeping ends apart note how meter shows open (usually far left, no deflection, or "max")
Touch pointy ends together and look for deflection of needle to far right or zero if digital. Adjust for 0 if available on meter. 
Touch one pointy end to flat blade of plug and other pointy end to the round part of plug. (ground)
If any deflection on meter go to step 2.
Depress trigger.
If any deflection on meter go to step 2.
Repeat on other flat blade.

Step 2. If any deflection observed you are getting AC where you don't want AC. It is dangerous - don't plug in or operate machine. See Son's post or look for someone that can effect repair. If you elect repair, repeat check before plugging in.

Regards,


----------



## GLE1952 (Feb 20, 2013)

If you're getting a true shock, not just static a pop, I would check for a faulty ground wire or a loose neutral.
Could be in the motor or cabinet, the outlet, junction box or the breaker panel.
If any electrical work has been done anywhere in your house that would be the first place to check the joints.

Glen


----------



## apicius9 (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks for your tips, everyone. Before I had read all your recommendations, I vacuumed it out, blew pressured air into it (and now all my wood looks the same grayish color...), checked for loose parts, put on a new belt and it seemed to work fine today. Not exactly sure what did it, and I will definitely keep an eye on it and come back to your tips when needed. I even have a multimeter somewhere - well, I moved from a packed 2 bedroom apartment to a small room, and heaven knows in which of the 60 boxes the meter is... 

Stefan


----------

